# BSH coat show prep advice please



## bimbleweb

Hi 

One of last years litter has is being shown soon but the last time he was shown, the judge said his coat was a 'bit flat'. 

Is there any way to correct this? 

His owner really does want to show him but I'm not sure how to advise her  Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Baby British

bimbleweb said:


> Hi
> 
> One of last years litter has is being shown soon but the last time he was shown, the judge said his coat was a 'bit flat'.
> 
> Is there any way to correct this?
> 
> His owner really does want to show him but I'm not sure how to advise her  Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry I have no idea about BSH coat prep I just wanted to be nosey (& eagle eyed!) and ask if the cat in question is the lovely Harley?

I know at one point his owner was toying with the idea of getting him a friend and just wondered if she'd decided to take the plunge or not? Dana did PM me a while back but haven't heard anything more since the site went down a few weeks back.


----------



## bimbleweb

Baby British said:


> Sorry I have no idea about BSH coat prep I just wanted to be nosey (& eagle eyed!) and ask if the cat in question is the lovely Harley?
> 
> I know at one point his owner was toying with the idea of getting him a friend and just wondered if she'd decided to take the plunge or not? Dana did PM me a while back but haven't heard anything more since the site went down a few weeks back.


Well, I for one am hoping she will go for another kitty. She is so lovely and he's so loved


----------



## Baby British

bimbleweb said:


> Well, I for one am hoping she will go for another kitty. She is so lovely and he's so loved


Having taken a sneaky peek at the tiny furbabies on your website am thinking she's gonna be hard pressed to say no


----------



## messyhearts

What's the current prep process?

Depends what is meant by flat. If it is a euphemism for greasy then it is the product being used otherwise if it is flat as in hat hair then try brushing tail to ears instead when drying to give him volume. I'd be discouraged from letting him dry naturally too. 

Not that I have a BSH but that is what I would do.


----------



## Inge

Here's what I do for my BSH before they go on show, and I've never had any complaints about their coat. 

If I show on Saturday I start this on Wednesday and if the show is Sunday I start Thursday.

I give them a bath that goes a little something like this:
Step 1: DEGREASE (One Step Grease Removing), from Anju Beaut'e
Step 2: I use two different shampoos because my cats are CP's so the Blancheur on the white parts, and depending on their points a shampoo that is right for their colour. 
Step 3: Vitalite Polis Durs - this is a terrier shampoo that makes their coat crisp again, after softening it with the coloured shampoo. 
Step 4: rinse rinse rinse - and when you think you're done, rinse some more. 

Each shampoo should be left in for about 5 min. I give them soft food while it sits, and it works just fine. (yes the bathroom is a mess, but darn it the cats are pretty  )

While the cat dries off I brush them every 30 min to make sure they don't get funkylooking coats. I brush against their natural way, so the coat stands up.

At the day of the show I use SPRAY TEXTURE also from Anju Beauté - just to give them the very last finish. 

I know these products can be bought all over the world, and they're really not super expensive, when you take into consideration how long they last. 

Best of luck with the showing.


----------



## PollyOwens

My name is Polly Owens. I am the UK Distributor for Anju Beaute grooming products. I notice that several members of your forum were recommending our products.

Would love to hear from any of your members. Please contact me for advice, free samples and a catalogue.

My email addresses are: [email protected] and [email protected]

My mobile number is 07817 469511

Kind regards
Pauline


----------



## BSH

I don't bathe my cats before a show, I brush them, every day for a few days, make sure they have clean ears, eyes and bottoms and clip their nails a few days before the show. The breeders of my cats do not bathe their BSH cats either. They have many Champions, Grand Champions & Imperial Grand Champions so it's worked for them 

I have only shown a few times but have never had any complaints and often get told they are presented in excellent condition.

I guess it is down to personal preference. My cats are dark coated though, if I had a cream or white cat it might be a different story!


----------



## Steverags

Inge said:


> Here's what I do for my BSH before they go on show, and I've never had any complaints about their coat.
> 
> If I show on Saturday I start this on Wednesday and if the show is Sunday I start Thursday.
> 
> I give them a bath that goes a little something like this:
> Step 1: DEGREASE (One Step Grease Removing), from Anju Beaut'e
> Step 2: I use two different shampoos because my cats are CP's so the Blancheur on the white parts, and depending on their points a shampoo that is right for their colour.
> Step 3: Vitalite Polis Durs - this is a terrier shampoo that makes their coat crisp again, after softening it with the coloured shampoo.
> Step 4: rinse rinse rinse - and when you think you're done, rinse some more.
> 
> Each shampoo should be left in for about 5 min. I give them soft food while it sits, and it works just fine. (yes the bathroom is a mess, but darn it the cats are pretty  )
> 
> While the cat dries off I brush them every 30 min to make sure they don't get funkylooking coats. I brush against their natural way, so the coat stands up.
> 
> At the day of the show I use SPRAY TEXTURE also from Anju Beauté - just to give them the very last finish.
> 
> I know these products can be bought all over the world, and they're really not super expensive, when you take into consideration how long they last.
> 
> Best of luck with the showing.


Beats my talc and groom by miles.... :lol:
We used too bath the cat but find a good talcing and grooming does just as good, that's on Raggies though.


----------



## Baby British

I've only shown my BSH once (will be twice after next Saturday!). All we did was ensure her eyes and bum were clean, trimmed her claws a few days before and gave her coat a good brush through ahead of penning her for the show. She got 3 firsts so we were more than happy considering it was her first ever show. We'll be at the colourpointed BSH cat club show in Studley next weekend & will be sticking with the same prep as before.


----------



## PollyOwens

Hi everyone

If you are at the Supreme this year, please come over to my *Anju Beaute *stand at *A7* (by the long hair and semi long hair pens).

I'll have the full range of Anju products with me and there will be special show offers.

Look forward to meeting you

Pauline
*Anju Beaute UK*


----------



## 2flowers

Bran baths are the best for a british coat - the week before the show. Water should be avoided as it softens the coat (remember a bsh coat should be crisp). Obviously if you own a white british or bi-colour then you may indeed have to wash the coat if there is obvious staining. 

I think there is a previous post on the forum about how to do it.


----------



## Soupie

Echo Georgie - last thing a BSH coat needs is a proper bath unless severely stained ..... Bran bath all the way


----------



## BSH

Bran baths? Interesting. As I said above I have only ever brushed mine pre-show, top and tailed their "bits" and clipped their nails. I think I read about bran baths once in reference to Siamese/ Orientals. I never thought about it for my British.

What effect do you see on the coat Soupie/ 2flowers after a bran bath?

Cheers


----------



## 2flowers

The slightly heated bran is massaged gently into the coat. This removes any oil or grease in the cat's coat. It really does make a difference to the coat's appearance and texture but it's rather a messy job! 

You have to be careful though to brush it our afterwards as no traces must be left in the coat or you could face disqualification in a show (hence why I do mine way before). I only bran bath my lilacs, not my silver girl (on the recommendation from her breeder).

Georgie


----------



## BSH

2flowers said:


> The slightly heated bran is massaged gently into the coat. This removes any oil or grease in the cat's coat. It really does make a difference to the coat's appearance and texture but it's rather a messy job!
> 
> You have to be careful though to brush it our afterwards as no traces must be left in the coat or you could face disqualification in a show (hence why I do mine way before). I only bran bath my lilacs, not my silver girl (on the recommendation from her breeder).
> 
> Georgie


Thanks Georgie! As mine are a Black Silver Tabby and a Blue I am not sure if I should bran bath them, or not. Neither of their breeders do. What a dilemma 

I saw your Willow was a star in the new Cat Planet magazine- she is looking beautiful as ever


----------



## Soupie

Hiya

I certainly wouldn't bath them with shampoo! I think most Blues on the bench seem to get bran bathed or just well groomed? I think the bran bath is most useful if the cat is 'greasy' and has scurf as helps remove it without softening the coat.....

Soupie


----------



## 2flowers

Agree with Sarah, I know quite a few people who do bran bath their blues...but it's really down to what you feel is best for your cat. I would go with what their breeders recommend really as they know their cats best.

I know mine certainly benefit from it and it was recommended to me by an established show/breeder.

Thanks, we're very proud of Willow!


----------



## BSH

Thanks. Think I will stick to grooming only for now  I shall keep a bran bath in mind should I feel i need it and try it first well before a show in case it all goes horribly wrong!


----------

